# Mes mails Yahoo ont disparus!



## kamuel (7 Septembre 2009)

Je vous explique mon probleme, il y a une semaine j'ai ajoute (non sans difficulte) mon compte Yahoo sur l'application "mail", ca marchait tres bien, et puis aujourd'hui, grosse tuile : quand je vais sur ma boite yahoo, tous les mails que je gardais precieusement dans ma boite depuis plusieurs annees se sont envoles! Ils sont toujours visibles en consultant l'application "mail" mais ont disparu de ma boite yahoo...y a t-il moyen de les y remettre??? et comment eviter ce facheux probleme a l'avenir??


----------



## chouchou41 (21 Février 2010)

même problème que toi.
Mes mails ont disparu aussi et donc je n'arrive plus à les voir sur mon iphone en revanche ils sont bien présent dans mail sur le mac.

merci de vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2010)

c'est peut etre 

soit vos réglages  ( mail ou yahoo en ligne) coté " suppression du serveur"

soit encore un couac yahoo
( yahoo a déjà eu de gros couacs , longs ,longs...)


----------

